# Joystick, por puerto midi.



## histologia (Sep 6, 2006)

Estoy haciendo una alfombra de baile para el pc..  tipo la de psone,  pero estoy parado en el asunto de como creo la conexión al pc....  soy novato en electronica  y mi pregunta es si tienen algún diseño de conexiones por puerto de juegos MIDI,  y el diseño de los circuitos de los controles para los botones de dirección del joystick,

.  ....  

Y gracias de antemano


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 6, 2006)

Mira en www.epanorama.net alli encontraras tanto los conectores como el formato midi.

El puerto puede trabajar tanto como formato midi como joytic, debes elegir que hacer y que ventajas tiene cada uno.

Si lo utilizas como joystic la  cosa se simplifica mucho porque es un simple tema de conexiones, harware nulo, esta basado en pulsadores y poco mas.

Hay dos tipos de joystics analogicos y digitales.

Analogicos: 
llevan dos resistencias variables o potenciomes y permiten conocer la posicion de la palanca en todo momento. Si esta centrada un poco desplazada o al fondo. Ideal para aviones

Digitales:
La palanca acciona cuatro pulsadores uno en cada direccion, pero no permite conocer una posicion intermedia de la palanca, o todo a la derecha o esta en en centro, pero no permite conocer si esta un poquito a la derecha. Nefasto para pilotar un avion.


Para tu montaje si quieres puedes utilizar uno de los dos metodos.
En el modo analogico puedes poner pasos intermedios con unas resistencias fijas.En teoria tantos cuadrados como quieras

En el sistema digital solo puedes tener los 9 cuadrantes, en las diagonales deberas pensar como hacer para que conexionen dos pulsadores a la vez, ejemplo, derecho+arriba.

Si necesitas reles mira ente intedrado MC4066,HEF4066,CD4066 es muy barato.


Tema midi.
La cosa su complica un poco ya que te veras obligado a utilizar un micro, las rutinas pero las puedes ya encontrar facilmente escritar y reutilizarlas.

Ventajas pues ideal para musica ya que lo puedes conectar a cualquier equipo sin ingun problema, por ejemplo a un organo y sonaria al saltar sobre el colcho.
O a un sintetizador de Pc y otros elementos midi.

Tambien se simplificaria el colchon ya ya que puedes utilizar detectores capacitativos, una simple chapa o papel de aluminio como sensor pegado a la lona.

Pero es necesario mas conocimientos de electronica.


----------



## histologia (Sep 6, 2006)

muchas gracias,  esta clarita la explicacion...
 lo que yo necesito ahora, que entendi eso de los joystick,  es crear el control digital con los ejes de movimiento mas 4 botones.......
rebizo ahora la pagina que me diste tiopepe123,  y posteo si es que tengo problemas.   gracias....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2006)

mira esto
http://hackedgadgets.com/2006/05/29/dance-dance-revolution-a-mole/


----------



## histologia (Sep 7, 2006)

bienn,  ahora ya tengo listo lo del controlador,  agarre un gamepad barato y ocupe sus conexiónes para este asunto.-
ahora estoy en la etapa de elegir algun material conductor que no sea cobre, sea lo sufcientemente delgado (como un papel)...... estoy pensando en aluminio.   pero antes de usarlo me gustaria saber si es posible usar una cinta magnetica sacada de un cassete de video en vez de estos otros para asuntos del impulso electrico(para hacer un boton de direccion o de control),  
ustedes que saben mas,  que dicen,  me sirve o no????


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2006)

Soluciones colores:


El papel de plata sirve pero no se puede soldar.debes tenerlo encuenta para dejar un buentrojo de cable de cobre desnudo para el contacto. y quede formemente conectado.
El metodo mas seguro es el capacitativo,
  dos laminas pegadas a una goma o elementor deformante, esto haria de condensador variable formando parte de un  oscilador, rectificas la señal y cuando alcance una tension disparas.

http://www.f1.fhtw-berlin.de/labor/adk/eua/datasheets/40106.pdf

pag 7/13 astable donde el condensador es la alfombrilla. Tod el circuito se puede hacer con solo dos puestas un diodo y poco mas. Por lo que cada integrado te permite simular 3 pulsadores.

El circuito es el de la foto. deberian reemplazar el 4093 por el 40106
No se utilizan las siguientes piezas R1 y toda la parte  de IC1CyIC1.D
 que es para el pitido.

Recomiendo montar el circuito con potenciomes incluidos y luego ver si realmente son necesarios.


segundo metodo capacitativo, por influencia

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximi2/index.htm

El 40106 es un itegrado muy versatil si lo conoces bien y barato.

Otra forma es utilizando materiales piezoelectricos venden cordones o los "zumbadoes" de los relojes de pulsera", son como un disco de laton con una pasta pegada piezoelectrica de unos 3 cm de diametro, s e utilizaria como microfono/sismografo.


Tambien venden alfombrillas conductoras si no me equiboco en www.amidata.es



Finalmente con pulsadores, pero el problema que el sistema es rigido.


Haciendo una camara/tubito de aire/liguido al deformase cierre el contacto.

Opticamente una luz apunta hacia arriba y la luz reflejada es captada por una LDR.

pero es rigido.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2006)

Archivo adjunto


----------



## histologia (Sep 7, 2006)

juuu,  muchas gracias por las indicaciones
 ahora hare el mejor esfuerso posible para ver como resulta esto......


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 8, 2006)

Se me olvido algunas cosas mas

materiales
Para las antena/capacitos puedes utilizar tela mosquiera metalica que encontraras en cualquier ferreteria. La conexion siempre se hace dejando un cable pelado largo.

Tambien hay algunos plasticos y hasta cartulinas plateadas que venden en las papelerias que son conductores, pero eso es probar y deberias tener ya construido uno de los circuitos.


Puede que el cable deba ser coaxial, para evitar la influencua mutua de los otros pulsadores o realizar metodos multiplexados .

En los almacenes de construccion hay una lona de goma llamada butilica que la venden metros de color negro que te prodria servir. Ojo es una lona  no unos rollos con alquitran.

Pegamentos, para la lona mejor el que te vender en el almacen que es especial para esa lona es de color negro o cola de impacto normal. Por el tamaño del invento mejor compra directamente un potecito, el pequeño te saldra seguramente mas economico.
Recuerda que las cola de impacto es de impacto o sea necesitaras una madera para atizarlo un poco para que quede perfecto mira las intrucciones para que te quede perfecto.

Para pintarlo me parece que lo mejor son los sprays de coche, pero aqui llya no estoy seguro. 
Y plantilla, lo hacer con el ordenador y luego recortas, mejor cartulina fina. Si lo pegas con pegamento de barra (escolar/oficina)seguro que no se mueve y luego lo puedes quitar


Finalmente los dos circuitos puedes actuar tanto como deteccion de capacidad  como antena.

El de capacidad tiene la ventaja que lo puedes gradur ya sea para que responda por el peso como a los golpes. Es importante determinar la mejor forma de conectar los electrodos, me refiera donde colocar la masa, la parte de arriba o la de abajo.


Ende antena pues te ahorras material ya que solo necesita una placa.

Como que el circuito es el mismo solo que a uno hay dos placas y en el otro solo una, es probar, recuerda que los dos circuitos hacen lo mismo, debes probar cual de los dos va mejor. Aunque son lo mismo realmente hay variaciones suficientemente importantes como para montar los dos y probar.

No tengo ni idea como se influiran entre ellos o si deberas hacer algun invento como poner un anillo de guarda (un cable puesto a masa que separe de un pulsador del otro imaginate las tipicas rayas de juego de tres en raya) o multiplezarlo


----------

